# Radiant Heater for air-cooled Deutz Engine (F4L913)



## Nate3713 (Aug 13, 2021)

We have a Deutz 6275 tractor with a 120v radiant heater installed in the cooling duct alongside the cylinders as a cold weather starting aid. It seems to have burned out now and I need a replacement. I'm pretty sure it was installed after market and I'm wondering if anyone still makes an identical model. 

We have the instructions for how to install/mount the heater but it doesn't give me much to go on. It's a "Number 14654 Radiant Heater" for Deutz Models DX160, 110, 90, and D6806. Made in Canada. It doesn't give any information about the manufacturer. Any one know anything about these and where to find a replacement? The engine model is F4L913.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Nate3713 said:


> We have a Deutz 6275 tractor with a 120v radiant heater installed in the cooling duct alongside the cylinders as a cold weather starting aid. It seems to have burned out now and I need a replacement. I'm pretty sure it was installed after market and I'm wondering if anyone still makes an identical model.
> We have the instructions for how to install/mount the heater but it doesn't give me much to go on. It's a "Number 14654 Radiant Heater" for Deutz Models DX160, 110, 90, and D6806. Made in Canada. It doesn't give any information about the manufacturer. Any one know anything about these and where to find a replacement? The engine model is F4L913.


What do you mean by "RadiantHeater"? I know of only block or Inline heaters. Does a radiant heats the outside of the block?


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

I have an Agco-Allis air cooled tractor that uses that kind of thing. Yes, it heats the outside of the block. It looks similar to the heating element in your oven.


----------



## Nate3713 (Aug 13, 2021)

Trillium Farm said:


> What do you mean by "RadiantHeater"? I know of only block or Inline heaters. Does a radiant heats the outside of the block?


It honestly looks like a big version of some oil pan or water heating elements. Only it uses air as a fluid instead of a liquid. Since this is air cooled the cylinders are on top of the block and have cooling fins on them. This heats the air around the outside of the cylinders so they're a little more eager to fire.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Would an oil dipstick heater or the magnetic pan heaters work in any way? Maybe throw a moving blanket up and over the engine and that would help trap some heat.


----------



## northernhaymaker (Jan 5, 2021)

Here in canada you can still get them thru the dealer. Purchased a new one couple years ago. If i recall it wasn't even that expensive.


----------

